Ask HN: Why isn't there a Who is Hiring post for the month? - wasif_hyder
======
Infosourcer
I'm hiring and was wondering same question- I usually am able to post before
11 AM EST?

------
GnomeChomsky
It's posted 11 AM EST/EDT

~~~
formula_ninguna
And it's already May 2nd. So it's 1 day late?

~~~
greenyoda
It's posted on the first weekday of the month so more people will see it.

------
stray
Nobody is hiring. Move along.

